
A Sobering Look At Apple - aaronbrethorst
http://www.informationweek.com/byte/news/personal-tech/smart-phones/231001287
======
c_t_montgomery
I was going to tweet this about how horrible it is, but I figured I didn't
want to send people to that site. That was one of the worst pieces of
reporting I've ever read.

------
programminggeek
This guy doesn't like Apple. Clearly.

What he doesn't seem to understand is that other people DO like Apple and so
they DO vote with their dollars.

Apple's built a customer base who is willing to spend more on their products
regardless of how others perceive the quality. What this guy seems to be
arguing is that people are morons for buying a Porche or BMW when a Chevy
would suffice.

Clearly tech journalism is much like sports journalism where you have a
favorite team and you root for them and that's fine, but at least in sports
people understand that the other side has just as valid of a reason to be
attached to their own favorite team.

It's fun to root for your favorite team, but be respectful about it.

------
martin1b
Link bait

